# I felt like playing rock star and going bright and dramatic. Caution: PICTURE HEAVY!!



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think I'd have the balls to wear this out in public...not to very many places that I can think of, anyway. But I have been doing fairly boring makeup lately because I work so much...so after work I took off my boring makeup (which I'll probably post pictures of later), and did this. I didn't go anywhere...just sat here, did my makeup, and took pictures. Haha. I hate working weekend nights. It sucks. I swear I have no life anymore. 







This is *REALLY*  picture heavy, so beware. I felt like taking a bunch of pictures since I haven't done any fun makeup for a while, like I said. 





My flash is obviously really bright...look at my eye, haha. 













I'm so happy that the camera's flash decided to accentuate the Frost stuck in my eyebrow. Haha. 





























Creepy. 














I used....fuuuuccckk. A shit load of stuff. 

Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Sea Me s/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Beige-ing s/s (maybe not necessary, really?)
RR Blue pigment
Fuschia pigment
Bright Fuschia pigment
Frost pigment
Stars 'n Rockets e/s
Violet pigment
Grape pigment
Carbon e/s
Espresso e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l
Maybelline Great Lash mascara
Falsies (obviously)


Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Living Pink e/s as blush
Pink Opal pigment
Rock It Pink glittercreme
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

Lips 
Girl About Town l/s
Sweetie Cake l/g


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 15, 2006)

wow. great look and very colorful


----------



## nyrak (Apr 15, 2006)

Whoa - that is just eye-poppingly awesome!  You are the queen of blending!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks! I don't think it's blended all that well though...those colors are a bitch to try to blend together, without turning it purple, lol.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 15, 2006)

I love it! You did an amazing job. The colors are gorgeous.  You're also entirely too pretty...lol.


----------



## tricky (Apr 15, 2006)

wow that rocks! it totally reminds me of Jem and the Holograms for some reason!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 15, 2006)

my eyes are having orgasms! seriously though, ifrigginlovethis


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome as always! Very vibrant colors!


----------



## user79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wicked! This would be so hot for a club! Love it, very punk rock glam.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 15, 2006)

You play the part of the rock star very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is awesome.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn! That looks great! I love all the colors you used, esp. the lips


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 15, 2006)

WOW I love it! It's so vibrant... I love love love the colors together! And it does kinda remind me of Jem and the Holigrams lol... but in a good way


----------



## asteffey (Apr 15, 2006)

wow, amazing look. your pictures crack me up..in a good way.


----------



## CaptainMac (Apr 15, 2006)

That looks spectacular!  I'm loving it


----------



## JJones (Apr 15, 2006)

-


----------



## Navessa (Apr 15, 2006)

WOW!!!  that rocks!  you look great!  fantastic job!
(you have to go out in public and show that off.)


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 15, 2006)

fantastic!!...I love this look and the lips are perfect!


----------



## londonfan (Apr 15, 2006)

OMG, you have such a perfect lipshape and I adore the colors! I need Girl About Town l/s as well! You are absolutely ROCKTASTIC!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 15, 2006)

i love everything about it.. your lips rock too!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And yes, you do need Girl About Town...I love it.


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 15, 2006)

oh my gosh, you are my idol.
everytime you post a FOTD, it's perfect.

AMAZING JOB HONEY!


----------



## lover* (Apr 15, 2006)

haha thats awesome - you're so cute!! =]


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 15, 2006)

That is awesome! I am always wowed by your lips.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 15, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## lovejam (Apr 15, 2006)

DAMN. That's good.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 15, 2006)

*chuckle*  I go out of the house like that from time to time- it is fun!  But then again, I have the different kinds of rocker hair to go with it....*giggle*

I love what you did with all of the colors.  Really pretty on you.  I am SO glad I bought two sweetiecake l/g now they look amazing on top of Girl About Town- which is one of my favorite l/s colors!

Great job!


----------



## star1692 (Apr 15, 2006)

you always rock with the make up girl! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 15, 2006)

HOLY, WOW!!! I love this so much!!!! It looks so freaking cool. You're amazing-totally love all the looks you do. I swear, if my parents ever give me my camera back, i'm going to attempt a few designs you've done as a sort homage.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_*chuckle*  I go out of the house like that from time to time- it is fun!  But then again, I have the different kinds of rocker hair to go with it....*giggle*

I love what you did with all of the colors.  Really pretty on you.  I am SO glad I bought two sweetiecake l/g now they look amazing on top of Girl About Town- which is one of my favorite l/s colors!

Great job!_

 
Thank you! Haha yeah, unfortunately I don't have the cool rocker hair to go with it...but it's all good!

Yeah Sweetie Cake l/g is really cute! I can't wait to try it with Fashionably Fuschia l/s (I get it tomorrow!!!!) But Girl About Town is AMAZING. I love that stuff.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_HOLY, WOW!!! I love this so much!!!! It looks so freaking cool. You're amazing-totally love all the looks you do. I swear, if my parents ever give me my camera back, i'm going to attempt a few designs you've done as a sort homage._

 
Thank you so much! Please do. I would love to see them.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyisntcool* 
_oh my gosh, you are my idol.
everytime you post a FOTD, it's perfect.

AMAZING JOB HONEY!_

 
Awww...thank you so much.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2006)

I love seeing your FOTDs.  You are so creative!  Good job!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 15, 2006)

gorgeous !


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 15, 2006)

love it-the lip colour is amazing. i wish i could pull off something that bright!


----------



## devin (Apr 15, 2006)

you always do th hottest looks!


----------



## VersusThisSide (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh! How awesome! I used to wear my eyes kind of like that [when I first dyed my hair pink] but it looks much better on you!

Very very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't be affraid to wear that out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Brit


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_Thank you! Haha yeah, unfortunately I don't have the cool rocker hair to go with it...but it's all good!

Yeah Sweetie Cake l/g is really cute! I can't wait to try it with Fashionably Fuschia l/s (I get it tomorrow!!!!) But Girl About Town is AMAZING. I love that stuff._

 
Keep your eyes out for the clearance wigs- you can find some unbelievable rocker styles for close to nothing!

;D


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 15, 2006)

I loooove this!  I love all your FOTD's...you're so gorgeous - you could totally wear this out to a club or whatever!   Looks awesome!


----------



## xitsvivx (Apr 15, 2006)

you should seriously wear that out cuz its pretty hot


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nyrak* 
_Whoa - that is just eye-poppingly awesome!  You are the queen of blending!_

 
I love this OH YEAH...I LOVE THE A COLORS......and the blending... i want to do this one day for work.... haa haa


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 15, 2006)

So fucking gorgeous. The eyes would be GREAT for a fun night out at the bar. I LOVE IT. do my makeup please?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

Haha I would love to wear different cute wigs, but a) I don't know where to buy them, and b) wigs make me itch.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

I love you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You give me the nicest compliments and it makes me happy. Haha. 

And to whoever said that I was creative...thank you! Because I usually feel like my makeup lacks creativity, haha.


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 16, 2006)

What I am wondering...... because I just spent the last 30 minutes in the bathroom with my RR blue pigment and Fushia pigment trying to recreate your look...... which by the way didn't work at all and I ended up washing my face twice before I settled on brill+tealpiggie+creme de violet+peacocky+somepurpleglittereyeliner is HOW TO YOU GET YOUR PIGGIES AND EYESHADOWS TO STAY SO WELL? they are SO vibrant. Do you use a mixing medium??? It didn't matter how much I piled on the RR blue dry, it just looked like a pale blue eyeshadow. BOO


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the makeup! It's so vibrant! Can someone tell me what colors are the deep blue and purple? I think they're gorgeous! Sorry, I know there's a list of what she used but I'm a total MAC newbie and I'm not familiar with the names and colors at all!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

awesome, girl. And isn't Sweetie Cake lipglass amazing? I love it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_What I am wondering...... because I just spent the last 30 minutes in the bathroom with my RR blue pigment and Fushia pigment trying to recreate your look...... which by the way didn't work at all and I ended up washing my face twice before I settled on brill+tealpiggie+creme de violet+peacocky+somepurpleglittereyeliner is HOW TO YOU GET YOUR PIGGIES AND EYESHADOWS TO STAY SO WELL? they are SO vibrant. Do you use a mixing medium??? It didn't matter how much I piled on the RR blue dry, it just looked like a pale blue eyeshadow. BOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't feel bad, I had to wash off part of the blue when I first did it, because I brought it up too high and it made it look like crap with the pink. 

It's ALLLLLL about the shadesticks. Seriously. I used Sea Me rather heavily and didn't rub it in with my finger at all.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 
_I love the makeup! It's so vibrant! Can someone tell me what colors are the deep blue and purple? I think they're gorgeous! Sorry, I know there's a list of what she used but I'm a total MAC newbie and I'm not familiar with the names and colors at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only blue I used is the Rebel Rock Blue pigment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The purple is Violet pigment, and Grape pigment...Grape is on the outer part, where the point is. And I also used Stars 'n Rockets, on the inner corners and outer brow area, but it just looked pink on the outer brow area. :\


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh, AND...yes, I used the pigments dry, with the exception of the Grape pigment on the bottom...I did that by wetting my brush with water, wiping the excess on my hand, and then picking up some of the pigment and using it. I don't have any mixing mediums. I just use water.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 16, 2006)

very dramatic & colorful..beautiful!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 16, 2006)

omfgggggggggg!


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats freakin' hot! I wish I could pull something like that off but I just look ridiculous! I look to "girl next door" sometimes, but you've inspired me to give a bright look another go!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 16, 2006)

You should definitely give a bright look another go! My makeup is nowhere NEAR this bright or dramatic on a day to day basis...I just think it's fun to play around with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try! You can always just take pictures and post them then take it off, haha. I didn't go out after doing this.


----------



## halliek06 (Apr 16, 2006)

*wow.*

amazing. lips are my fav.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 17, 2006)

thats HOT.  i love the lips.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2006)

eeee! i luhve it! it makes me happy


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 17, 2006)

This is awesome - you should totaly rock it in publick.  And BTW, I would kill for your brows.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all in the brush though, haha. My brows suck before I basically draw them on with eyeshadow.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dang Gone It Girlie This Is Hot Like FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Burning Up!


----------



## KJam (Apr 17, 2006)

very glam


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 17, 2006)

I would love to see a tutorial on this!  Your looks kick ass.  And take names.


----------



## sweetFace21 (Apr 17, 2006)

wow....


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 17, 2006)

I really love this look. It would be great if you were going to a concert!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha take names for what? 

I might do a tutorial later tonight or something, since I don't have to work tomorrow. If not...maybe later on this week.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 17, 2006)

you def give off rock star appeal 

i like that the crease is defined pink/blue is hot purple mix wouldn't of given the same effect


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG that looks amazing i really need to start experimenting!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 18, 2006)

wow those colors really pop out..i love the combonation colors


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 18, 2008)

loving the lips on you... amazingggggggg x


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 18, 2008)

Love the lashes & lips!!!


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 18, 2008)

I love crazy colors and rock them all the time at work.I would do this too. 
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 18, 2008)

great look.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

You definitely look like a rockstar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous look!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but this is a kick ass look. I so want to try this look and go out to the club!!!  Absolutely awesome; great job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 18, 2008)

This is hot, love it!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 18, 2008)

I friggin LOVE IT, Girl please I'd rock that ANYwhere


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 19, 2008)

Very Rock Star! Luv the colors!
Great Job!


----------

